# what speakers to get



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in the middle of going from 5.1 to 2.1 and last thing i have to sell and replace are my polk rti70 towers. I do like the way these sound but my girlfriend hates the towers so i'm looking at bookshelf speakers. I would say my budget is $450 and for that I've found polk lsi7, paradigm mini monitors or titans v.5 and klipsch rb61or 51II. What do you guys think of these options? I will be doing 50/50 ht and music in a 12x12 room. Right now i would be powering them with my marantz sr6001 but if i can sell that i will be buying the HK 3490. All my low end will be handled by my sonosub with a css sdx10 that i'm in the middle of building. any suggestion would be appreciated, there is so much out there.

gregg


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

You can never go wrong with Paradigm, but I would skip polk or klipsch. Look at the HSU HB-1, the SVS SBS-02 and maybe even Emotiva, but they sell only 4ohm to go with their 4ohm stable amps.


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

according to marantz my receiver is 4ohm stable so I wasnt worried about that, I'll look into those. What's the reason for going away from polk/klipsch?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

IMO, both Polk and Klipsch are over priced for the quality they give. At least Klipsch build really tough speakers, but you can get better sounding speakers for less money.

If you have a 4ohm stable amp, you might want to look at these too. http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-B20...91UQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1298766298&sr=8-4


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of Paradigm as well. I would also look at PSB Speakers. DMC-Electronics.com has some excellent prices on PSB's. I would also look at used Focal, Dynaudio and new or used B&W.

Provided you have a quality Subwoofer, you could possibly even get a performance upgrade by going with Monitor sized Speakers that are of a higher quality than your Polks. I would definitely make sure whichever Speakers you choose are rated down to at least 80hz for seamless Subwoofer integration.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I should think that if you like your current Polk's you'd be quite pleased with the LSi7 and the Ring Radiator Tweeter is a plus . Of course Paradigm get a lot of positive reviews. Nothing wrong with the Klipsch either but many people find the horns to be fatiguing. 
Big question is, have you auditioned any of them?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with JJ on his reccomendations, you can't go wrong with any of those brands. My personal favorites are Paradigm but PSB had some incredible deals this past year that were tough to beat and would stick my cash there if the deals are still around.:T


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

I will be going on monday to listen to some paradigm and klipsch at a local stereo shop. I have looked for a few b&w used but most of them seem to be stretching my price to the 500-550 range. I do like my polks but I also know I can do better. I went from an ok HTIB system to the rti70 so there was a huge difference to me. thanks for the input the research will be an ongoing process....


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

One question I've got is

"why does the GF hate the towers?"

Because aesthetically, I can see how some towers look unattractive, and the RTI70s don't quite strike my fancy, but I also think bookshelves can look equally unappealing.

I think the EMP e5ti towers are very attractive looking.










And I would assume they sound great, since I own their big brother, the e55ti and think it sounds very smooth and natural at its price point.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am in total agreement about the Ring Radiator Tweeter that Polk used in the RTi's being top notch as it is employed in Speakers costing multiples more than the Polks. I was quite surprised when that Series was announced and Stereophile Reviewed the Polks praising them.

That actually factored in my thoughts to check out Focal, Dynaudio and other top notch Speaker Companies as the Polks will not be an easy act to follow.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

all she sees is a big box taking up space. Little does she know the bookshelfs will be on stands so it's going to take up the same space. In the end she doesnt know what shes getting but it makes her happy to hear the towers will be gone. I agree with you, i think my speakers look real nice especially with the grill cover off. I'm taking this as an oppertunity to upgrade in sound quality and making her happy.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

greggdrews said:


> I agree with you, i think my speakers look real nice


wait, I don't! 

I think those 70s are uggggllyyy :T no offense


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

haha that's ok I was just stating that I agree with you that towers can look real nice, I do like the 70's though


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

greggdrews said:


> I will be going on monday to listen to some paradigm and klipsch at a local stereo shop. I have looked for a few b&w used but most of them seem to be stretching my price to the 500-550 range. I do like my polks but I also know I can do better. I went from an ok HTIB system to the rti70 so there was a huge difference to me. thanks for the input the research will be an ongoing process....


I'm not sure how easy you are to satisfy but with that said i think you'll have better luck buying Klipsch, as the Paradigms prices are pretty steep and with the budget you have mentiond you wouldn't even be able to get the Paradigm Monitor 7 floorstanders however you may be able to get the Titans which are a very nice bookshelf speaker that will play to obnoxious levels and still sound great.:T
Do you have a sub? (i missed it if you mentiond it).


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

i was looking at the titans as you mentioned and my sub will be a css sdx10 in a sonotube ported tuned to 23.5


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

greggdrews said:


> i was looking at the titans as you mentioned and my sub will be a css sdx10 in a sonotube ported tuned to 23.5


With that setup you would be in real good shape.:T


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

klipsch seem to be out based on response, i'm going to test the paradigm titans on monday and if i like them it's going to come between them and the lsi7's. and the reason for me keeping the polks in the picture is i own polk and i've heard the lsi7's, however if i find other options to listen to i will give those a shot before buying


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would see if it was possible to get a deal on the Mini Monitor as it is closer in spec to the Polks you are looking at and are still if not in your budget, close. The Mini Monitor uses a good bit higher grade Drive Units and is well worth the added expense.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

so wait the driver in the mini monitors is better than that of the titan v.5 that i can get at 6ave for 469? if that's the case i would for sure go for the mini monitors


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes. The Mini Monitors are part of the Monitor Series and are in a higher Range than the Titans. It will also have a more heavily braced Cabinet as well. It is a better Speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

ok i'm confused because when i'm on their website it seems the titan is above the mini in their monitor series, maybe just because it's a bigger speaker, you totally confused me now with paradigm


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

My reccomendation for bookshelf type speaker sare the Revel M12, Behringer 2030p, JBL LSR6325, Emotiva 6.3, and Ascend 340.

While I certainly hope you audition those paradigms, I just hope you give other products a look as well. I have never personally been wowed by paradigm's monitor series. I am intiogued by the signature reference stiff though.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Yes. The Mini Monitors are part of the Monitor Series and are in a higher Range than the Titans. It will also have a more heavily braced Cabinet as well. It is a better Speaker.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Allthough having the same power ratings the Titans play lower and have a higher sensitivty rating along, of coarse with a bigger driver. I would say the Titan is the better speaker. What?, simply out of curiousity brings you to the conclusion that the Mini is better?:huh:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

greggdrews said:


> ok i'm confused because when i'm on their website it seems the titan is above the mini in their monitor series, maybe just because it's a bigger speaker, you totally confused me now with paradigm


The Titans are the better speaker. I have dealt with nothing but Paradigm for 20 years, i actually still have my origional Monitor 3's which they changed the name to the Titan they are an unbelievable speaker for the money.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Whoops. The Titans are indeed the better Speaker. I am usually far more on the ball, but last night I had friends over watching a Movie and was "multitasking". For some bizarre reason, I had Atom on the Mind when speaking of the Titan.

Please believe this does not happen very often, but I genuinely made a mistake and was not reading as closely as I should have. My sincerest apologies for the confusion.
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha it happens to the best of us, I am no longer confused now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With that being said, I would still look at new or used Focal, Dynaudio, B&W, and PSB Speakers. Especially if you live in a large Metro Area, Audiogon might have many used or demo Speakers that are available to you nearby.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

How would the focal 705v or 806v compare to the mini monitor or titan? There is a set of 806v for $450 and $325 for the 705v. The downside is I can't hear these before I buy them


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Speakers are decidedly a personal thing in respect to what you like. That being said, I personally prefer Focals over Paradigms. It is primarily the Inverted Dome Tweeters used by Focal that I think are right up there with Dynaudio's Esotec Tweeters for finest Tweeters available period.

Granted the 705 does not use the Beryllium Tweeter that upper range Focals use, but still is a fantastic Tweeter.
I wish there was a Focal Dealer in your area. I would also check out Ecoustics.com for Professional Reviews of Focals, Paradigms, and any other Speakers you might be interested in.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

Just brought some mini monitors home to test for a few days, I also heard the klipsch 61 II and like the paradigm over the klipsch. Listened to the titan too, just felt I didn't need the extra low it was putting out with running the sub


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I hope you enjoy the Mini Monitors. Paradigm makes excellent Speakers and they were the first pair of real Speakers I owned when I purchased Monitor 7's during my Freshmen Year in College. For that, Paradigms will always hold a special place in my heart.

A few years later, I purchased Reference 100's, Studio CC, Studio ADP's, and a PW2200 for my HT. This served me well for years until I sold them all to help fund my Martin Logan HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Whoops. The Titans are indeed the better Speaker. I am usually far more on the ball, but last night I had friends over watching a Movie and was "multitasking". For some bizarre reason, I had Atom on the Mind when speaking of the Titan.
> 
> Please believe this does not happen very often, but I genuinely made a mistake and was not reading as closely as I should have. My sincerest apologies for the confusion.
> JJ


Your lucky that you are able to be able to muti task with company over, i simply must shut the laptop down or i'd be writing all kinds of mumbo jumbo. 

You can be certain the JJ knows his stuff, as when he responded i think i had to check and recheck the info i was giving 10X just to be certain i wasn't misleading.:T


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

First thing I'm noticing with the minis it is taking more to power them which I'm ok with because I still don't feel I'm putting too much strain on the marantz. I'm also adjusting my eq to these speakers as they do have a different sound than my polks. Tomorrow I'm heading out to a abt to listen to the focals.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

One suggestion i have is to turn your EQ off or listen in a Pure Direct mode so you can hear the speakers without any added boost and more in there natural state.:T


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

Its funny you said that because I was just thinking I should probably do exactly that


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greggdrews said:


> First thing I'm noticing with the minis it is taking more to power them which I'm ok with because I still don't feel I'm putting too much strain on the marantz. I'm also adjusting my eq to these speakers as they do have a different sound than my polks. Tomorrow I'm heading out to a abt to listen to the focals.


Hello,
That is great that you live close to a Focal Dealer and look forward to your impressions of the Focals. Only if the Marantz is going into Protection and or you are starting to hear distortion would I be concerned about drive capability. That being said, Paradigm Monitor Series are not particularly difficult to drive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

So how much harder will the focals be to drive? Right now if I play music as loud as I ever would I'm at about 65% volume level


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That will totally depend on the Model, but the ones you are looking at should not present an issue for your Marantz.
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I will say that my 100wpc marantz receiver drives my 88db, 6ohm, with some 4ohm dips, speakers effortlessly to volumes louder than i can stand at 10ft away without a hint of audible distortion. If anything overloads it is the room with bare drywall.


For a receiver it is one i wouldnt be too concerned with driving most loads besides the more exotic stuff. Focals are an extremely easy load to drive from what I have seen and I respect that. I also love the grills they use. Honestly side by side i think where focals really shine next to paradigms at the same price points are upper midrange smoothness and notable tighter center image. the Focal soundstage feels deeper and relaxed whereas Monitors tend to be a bit more intimate and wide.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have always thought the KEF IQ-10 was a pretty good sounding bookshelf speaker for the price.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Funny you should bring that up, I have some sealed speakers rated at 84dB (2.83V @ 1 Meter) being driven by an old Kenwood VR-507 rated at 100 Watts per Channel RMS (Left/Right, 20Hz - 20Khz, 0.7% THD, 8 ohms, FTC) and it cleanly drives 'em louder than I can stand :devil: I really think the whole deal is a bit overblown, I believe that most AVR's can drive the vast majority of speakers out there. I have only ever had one receiver that was not up to the task. Of course that's just my experience. :coocoo:


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

Just listened to the focals at abt and wow, for sure my favorties over paradigm and klipsch. I didn't hear too much difference between the 706 and 807 but the 705 had a different sound, much more mid focused I felt.


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

So the the search has ended, I picked up a pair of focal 806v's. I can't wait to get them, I think they will sound great with my sub


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats great news that you found a set that you like i know Focal car audio speakers are insanely awesome so i would expect the same from there home audio. Have fun with the new speakers.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on the choice. You know my feelings about Focals. Bambino, funny you bring up their Car Speakers as I had Utopia Separates Front and Rear in my Acura with JL Audio Amplifiers and a 12W7 ProWedge Subwoofer.

When I got my Infiniti, the Stereo was so integrated into every aspect of the car that it was all but impossible to implement anything but the Subwoofer. I ended up selling it all as it was too painful not to have the whole system. Now, I only listen to Talk Radio in my car as once you have top notch Car Audio it is hard to go back.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Congrats on the choice. You know my feelings about Focals. Bambino, funny you bring up their Car Speakers as I had Utopia Separates Front and Rear in my Acura with JL Audio Amplifiers and a 12W7 ProWedge Subwoofer.
> 
> When I got my Infiniti, the Stereo was so integrated into every aspect of the car that it was all but impossible to implement anything but the Subwoofer. I ended up selling it all as it was too painful not to have the whole system. Now, I only listen to Talk Radio in my car as once you have top notch Car Audio it is hard to go back.
> ...


:no::no:

I really hope the aftermarket doesn't get killed off by all the advancements in car electronics.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. I have an M45 that the Stereo is integrated into the HVAC, Laser Cruise Control, and a litany of other things. I would have had to pay thousands in Labor to have it all done. The Bose System in my car is laughable compared to what I once had.
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

The stereo is one of the things I look at before buying a car, I have passed on a few cars I really like because of integrating a full system would be too difficult.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You are right JJ about how it is allmost impossible to integrate an aftermarket radio into newer cars as everything is so integrated like you said with your HVAC controls, it's allmost like they are doing it on purpose but i also know they are doing for cosmetics in the vehicle. It can be done but for lots of coin because how everything is integrated into the main harness, you go disconnecting something and something on the total oppisite end of the car will quit working. I was always a fan of MB Quart when they were still German made i had all Q series sets in my vehicles and the sound was unbelievable, it has been years since my car audio days and maybe one day i'll get back into it but as of now between the wife the twins and the hometheater i don't have time.:rolleyesno:
Any how sorry to stray so far off topic.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Back to Focals, I've always been a fan of their inverted dome tweeter. I'm convinced it's purely aesthetic despite what they claim about voice coil contact or whatever, but that's fine by me. 


I'm also a huge fan of those v-shaped grills, although I feel like I mentioned that already in this thread. I want my next DIY speakers to have a V-Grill lol.


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

Can I ask exactly what the difference between the 706v and the 806v is because on their website they spec out the same. I know they wouldn't off the same speaker twice correct?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do think it makes sense that there is more Surface Area on an Inverted Dome Tweeter. Regardless, Focal's Tweeters are neck and neck with Dynaudio's Esotec for my favorite Tweeter on the Market. I love that Focal makes their own Drive Units thereby allowing them to Custom Design each Driver for the particular Speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

Just got the 806v's in today and have been listening to them for about 3 hours now. All i have to say is wow, i love these speakers! I just cant get the grin off my face no matter what music I put on or even with a movie. I'm so happy with the choice I made. The fact that I got them used is basically perfect condition for $400 makes me even happier. With my last speakers I thought I would be a polk guy because I did like them but now I dont think I would even consider it. I really love the sound of these speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With all due respect to Polk, I believe Focals to be in another league. They make Speakers that cost as much as many Supercars. That is great that you got them used. Another great thing is that Focals have great Resale Value should your GF change her stance about Tower Speakers. Hypnosis might do the trick....
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

With no respect to Polk, I think Focals are on another level. I have never heard a polk speaker I could sit down and merrily listen to. I'm convinced they're just short of as marketing driven a brand as a Bose or Monster ;P. 

With that said I think 185k is not a justifiable price for any flagship speaker. I've heard the Scala Utopia, and while it is not a Grand Utopia, I don't think it sounds 30k good...so i doubt you could get more than five times as great.

If i had to guess, the focal professional flagship, the SM11, is probably their true best speaker. It is on my 'List' ;-). Not a large room speaker but it uses advanced active dsp and may be the best nearfield monitor out there.

Not to get off topic, but the PMC BB5-XBDA may in fact be 'worth' the 40k or whatever on the other hand.


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

I feel polk is for sure above what bose puts out. Bose is pure marketing, trust me I know someone who works for them. I went from a htib system to the polks and they sounded great, especially for what I paid. I've never heard a 100k+ speaker but I honestly have a hard time believing that I would hear enough of a difference to justify. Maybe I'm not a true audiophile and or too poor to think about that much on speakers.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

You might not have heard it, and neither have I, but it sure has a prestigious LOOK to it:










In that sense it is furniture or art. I bet your lady wouldn't want one though...LOL


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

Something tells me that if I made enough to purchase those and a house big enough to have a seperate proper size room for those she would be ok with it. For now she's the bread winner and I'm working on my masters. Someday ill have my man theater, I hope....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greggdrews said:


> Something tells me that if I made enough to purchase those and a house big enough to have a seperate proper size room for those she would be ok with it. For now she's the bread winner and I'm working on my masters. Someday ill have my man theater, I hope....


Hello,
That completely changes the dynamic and I completely understand wanting to honor her wishes. Grant, I love Focals Active Studio Monitors. My closest friend from the age of 5 is a Professional Horn Player and owns a Studio and has a pair of 10,000 Dollar Focal Monitors and they are utterly fantastic. So clear with amazing dynamics.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

